# Obituaries



## itywltmt

Sadly, I read today of the passing of two canadian artists.

Pierrette Alarie was a lyric soprano who graced the stages of Europe and North-America, and was recognized (with her husband Leopold Simoneau - + 2007) for her work in Mozart operas. She passed away at the ripe age of 89. The french obituary from La Presse in Montreal:
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/arts/musi...resse_B13b_musique-classique_486_section_POS3

Also, passiong away is Malcolm Forsyth, born and raised in South Africa, a well known composer, teacher, conductor and the father of NAC Orchestra principal cellist Amanda Forsyth (AKA Mrs. Pinchas Zukerman). He died after a long illness, aged 75.

No obituary available yet, but here's his bio from the Canadian Encyclopedia:
http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=u1ARTU0001257

Thoughts and prayers to their loved ones.


----------

